

Beyond Bitcoin Trading - An Experiment Is Born - jostmey
http://www.searchbitcoin.com/index.php/blog/beyond-bitcoin-trading-an-experiment-is-born/
Are bitcoins becoming something more than cryptographic keys traded at Mt Gox? I am hoping that my plugin can help answer that question.
======
adrianwaj
why can't you pause/play the feed on the homepage or change the background
color of the listing when mousing over to show it's a link? would be cool to
see.

~~~
jostmey
The feed should pause when you mouse over a button or important link... I like
the idea of a slight color change when mousing-over an item... version2.0

~~~
adrianwaj
it's not pausing for me, could you show a pause sign too?

~~~
jostmey
Hmmm... What browser? Perhaps I will add a play/pause button in version 2.0.

~~~
adrianwaj
Latest Chrome.

------
lifeturn
I never knew you could buy so much with bitcoin

~~~
jostmey
Yep!

------
jostmey
Please feel free to give me feedback!

------
currentglass
The live feed is pretty cool.

~~~
jostmey
Thanks

